# Reconfigured kernel running into recursive faults

## exclarinetist

Hello,

I'm running into a recursive fault when I boot up my kernel. Here are the last changes I made when I compiled the newest kernel.

I've recently updated my 3.5.7 kernel using make menuconfig to move some drivers out of being built into the kernel into being standalone modules. This and adding kvm support built into the kernel are the last changes I made to menuconfig.

After copying over the bzImage, running make_modules install, and modifying my /etc/conf.d/modules to autoload my wireless (carl9170) I'm getting kernel faults when booting up using these modules. Here are the "cut here" reports I'm getting from dmesg.

 *Quote:*   

> [    3.822215] ------------[ cut here ]------------
> 
> [    3.822224] WARNING: at drivers/usb/core/urb.c:414 usb_submit_urb+0x165/0x440()
> 
> [    3.822225] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [    3.824247] ------------[ cut here ]------------
> 
> [    3.824255] WARNING: at drivers/usb/core/urb.c:414 usb_submit_urb+0x165/0x440()
> 
> [    3.824257] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [    3.830202] ------------[ cut here ]------------
> 
> [    3.830211] WARNING: at drivers/usb/core/urb.c:414 usb_submit_urb+0x165/0x440()
> 
> [    3.830212] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [    3.836214] ------------[ cut here ]------------
> 
> [    3.836223] WARNING: at drivers/usb/core/urb.c:414 usb_submit_urb+0x165/0x440()
> 
> [    3.836224] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
> ...

 

And so on (there are a bunch more I can paste if needed). I figure these are all part of a trend, but I'm not able to discern what it is that is causing everything to break. Can anyone help me identify the root of the problem? Thanks in advance.

Here is the final stacktrace:

 *Quote:*   

> [    4.982076] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x25:0x37:1165)
> 
> [    4.982084] NVRM: rm_init_adapter(0) failed
> 
> [   10.835099] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x25:0x37:1165)
> ...

 

And here's my /etc/conf.d/modules

 *Quote:*   

> modules='hid_logitech_dj carl9170'
> 
> modules_carl9170_args='nohwencrypt=1'

 

Also, here's another error that is ran into before any of the "cut here"s that complains about my nvidia card (which is most likely why I can't run xorg when I boot with this kernel):

 *Quote:*   

> [    2.473102] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> 
> [    2.473108] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint
> 
> [    2.489975] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem
> ...

 

The strange thing is I've never changed any of the NVIDIA settings on my kernel after I first got the driver to work.

----------

## exclarinetist

Note: I'm having the same problems on the 3.7.9 kernel when I copied over my .config. init-early.sh reaches the max stack depth along with kworker a couple of times.

----------

## exclarinetist

Here is my .config for the 3.7.9 kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.
> 
> # Linux/x86_64 3.7.9-gentoo Kernel Configuration
> ...

 

Trimmed a bit and added a closing tag at the end, to avoid breaking the layout with unclosed tags. -- desultory

----------

## Hu

Those messages implicate the carl9170 module.  Does the problem go away if you do not load it?  Also, is the problem reproducible with an untainted kernel?

----------

## exclarinetist

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Those messages implicate the carl9170 module.  Does the problem go away if you do not load it?  Also, is the problem reproducible with an untainted kernel?

 

Hi Hu,

I forgot to mention I was having similar problems on Xorg not starting due to kernel problems when I had rebuilt my kernel moving my old wireless device driver out of being a built in module to a loadable kernel module. That was the RT3572 wireless module. I've commented out the section in /etc/conf.d/modules that loads the carl9170 module. However, I'm still getting the same errors. The kernel booted without being connected by lan or having any wireless adapter plugged in, but I'm still getting dmesg lines like this looking for internet.

 *Quote:*   

> [    9.156297] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down
> 
> [    9.156323] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
> 
> [    9.156414] ifconfig (2041) used greatest stack depth: 3968 bytes left

 

I believe this might be Wicd being on the boot runlevel during RC. I've removed Wicd which removes these errors, but no such luck otherwise for getting the kernel to work.

----------

## Hu

 *exclarinetist wrote:*   

> I've commented out the section in /etc/conf.d/modules that loads the carl9170 module. However, I'm still getting the same errors.

 Either your comment failed to prevent the module from loading or you are not getting the same errors.  If you successfully disabled that module, then you must not be getting the stack traces caused by that module.

 *exclarinetist wrote:*   

> The kernel booted without being connected by lan or having any wireless adapter plugged in, but I'm still getting dmesg lines like this looking for internet.
> 
>  *Quote:*   [    9.156297] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down
> 
> [    9.156323] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
> ...

 Those messages are perfectly normal for a system booted with no network connectivity.  Please explain why you think your kernel is not working.

----------

